# Why Positive Reinforcement Doesn't Work



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Huh? KAREN posted that?!?!? 

Read on...

http://awesomedogs.wordpress.com/20...sitive-reinforcement-did-not-work-for-my-dog/


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

good one Karen, thanks. I know Yvette from IPDTA days.


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

My thoughts exactly!


----------

